
Former Pinterest employees say managers humiliate employees until they cry - imheretolearn
https://www.businessinsider.com/pinterest-employees-toxic-workplace-black-fired-ben-silbermann-2020-6
======
imheretolearn
What can someone facing these issues at work do other than leaving the
job(assuming they are not in a position to just quit)? Are there any legal
recourses available in your country? If yes, are they worth pursuing?

